# Kegerator/Keezer build



## araugh (Jun 20, 2014)

New member, about to build my first smoker, but given how beer and barbeque frequently seem to go hand in hand thought I'd show off a kegerator build I did with a friend of mine for his house.  Full details in the link, but short version is that it's a remote dispense system where the freezer is in the garage and the primary tap is in the house.  I designed control hardware for temperature data and he designed an awesome logging system.


----------



## araugh (Jun 20, 2014)

some thermal imaging of the system after we had it tuned and optimized


----------



## atio (Jun 22, 2014)

That is quite simply amazing.  I wish I had the skills to put something like that together.  Very, very impressive!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 22, 2014)

Wow nice work, I guess the days of drilling a hole in the door of the fridge are gone! Oh how I miss my avocado green kegerater!


----------



## araugh (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mystakilla (Aug 4, 2015)

That's just incredible, care to approximate a cost for this besides labor?

Thx


----------



## araugh (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks, it was about 950USD for the freezer and all materials


----------



## rsnovi (Aug 5, 2015)

Looks great.  I built one a couple of years ago, but I really like your Arduino setup.  Nice job.

Chris


----------



## shawbrook14 (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice build! The thermal imaging is cool. I built a kegerator a couple years ago that is serving us well. The pictures are under my brewing folder on my profile.

Dale

Shawbrook14


----------



## alelover (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice work. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Love your toys. A lot of work for 2 taps. If you start homebrewing you'll want more taps.


----------



## hopvol (Mar 17, 2016)

Very nice. Here's a few pictures of mine. 













Keezer1.jpg



__ hopvol
__ Mar 17, 2016


















Keezer2.jpg



__ hopvol
__ Mar 17, 2016


















Keezer3.jpg



__ hopvol
__ Mar 17, 2016


















Keezer4.jpg



__ hopvol
__ Mar 17, 2016


----------



## rsnovi (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks great.

Mine is behind the wall so it is basic, but I have always been impressed with how people turn them into works of art.

Chris


----------

